

Function Hooking for OS X and Linux - mudgemeister
http://www.scribd.com/doc/35191054/Function-hooking-for-OSX-and-Linux

======
peteforde
This is not useful without audio, and personally I suggest that the author get
#39 out of there before the inevitable bruhaha.

Choose your battles carefully, [I assume] dude.

------
djcapelis
In an amusing turn of events, I'm in this talk now. The video will eventually
be available on the Defcon website for those who want the extra context.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Is there any actual content or is it just a series of random images trying to
be funny?

~~~
djcapelis
Those slides were dovetailing with the presenter's dialog. Many of us design a
talk to be a talk, not simply a rehash of what's in the slides. This presenter
did that with at least some effect.

------
houseabsolute
Guy looking at a stripper in one of the pics. Classy.

